# Tripletail Pensacola Bay



## Comfortably Numb

Not really a report more of an observation and a tip for someone to try. While sailing from Ft. McRae to Bayou Chico this morning there was a large weedline formed in the bay. I pulled a couple of lures along the line and hooked a few spanish. I saw 2 different tripletails on the weedline. I couldnt get one of them to eat(no live bait) and the other I could not find once I got turned around. Just wondering if any one else fished the line and were able to pick up a tripletail.


----------



## Garbo

Cool. 

Is it normal for you to see them this early in the year?



.


----------



## Cobiacatcher

No it's pretty early but with the mild winter it seems like everything showed up early.


----------



## jjam

While Cobia fishing in April over the years, I've seen several schools swimming the beach but never had luck on the bite.

Wish I could successfully target them in our bay system in the summer but yet to figure them out.

My best success is offshore stumbling on to them under floating debris. 

Jimmy


----------



## Gump

Generally a live shrimp will work, or a DOA shrimp.


----------



## vincem

thanks for the heads up. I was able to go this past saturday to mississippi sound and we went 3 for 4 on tripletail. The biggest one was around 15 pounds, all three fish ate large dead shrimp and caught on crab traps. Seems to me they behave differently once they move into the bays then they do offshore in early spring. Has anyone actually put the time and effort to fish pensacola bay? I know on saturday we ran about 85 to 90 miles looking for fish.


----------



## Crab Man

Yes it is normal to see them show up in the bay this time of year. A cast net or a free gaff is the easiest way to go. I've never seen them thick in the bay onthe traps, but every now and then I will see one. Running a 100 traps everyday you will normally only see a couple a year.


----------



## flounderslayerman

They show up earlier in p-cola but the they don't hang around long like they do in mobile bay. I know an inshore guide over hear on the eastern shore that specializes in catching triple tail. He averages 300 + each year. His name is William Mancey. Eastern Shore guide service. The best triple tail fisherman I've ever seen.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

They get thick here in Mobile Bay during the summer, just about every structure on the edge of a channel will hold one at some point during the summer, channel markers, crab traps, news papers, plywood, anything that gives shade.


----------



## flounderslayerman

The triple tail fishing in mobile bay is insane. I didn't know much about tt until I met william. This place has serious quantity and size.


----------



## 1jimbo

What is the best window for TT in p'cola area? Time of day, etc.?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

1jimbo said:


> What is the best window for TT in p'cola area? Time of day, etc.?


The best time frame for TT anywhere is pretty much the absolute hottest part of the day give or take about 2 hours on each side.


----------



## Bama Fish Head

Shhhhhh. There are no triple tail in Moble Bay. Move Along:whistling::whistling:


----------



## kanaka




----------



## flounderslayerman

From now till the end of June is the time that I have seen the most tt over in p-cola. I don't know why the quantity of fish We get over here aren't in p-cola to.


----------



## grey ghost

Kanaka , thats a slab rite there!! nice!


----------

